# Angeln im Homsvannet / Midvannet



## Lockenfrosch (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

dieses Jahr ist mal Norwegen mit der besten Ehefrau von allen angesagt, also kein reiner Angelurlaub. Wir haben ein schönes Haus in der Nähe von Lyngdal gemietet, ziemlich einsam gelegen am Homsvannet, am Übergang zum Midvannet. Zum Haus gehört ein 12 f - Ruderboot. Ich werde also für einen Ausflug an den Rossfjord meine Seespinnrute sowie eine Brandungsrute mitnehmen, die Ecke kenne ich von früher gut und weiß, daß man da auch gut vom Ufer aus angeln kann. Im Süsswasser habe ich allerdings in Norwegen noch nie geangelt. Ich werde wohl eine leichte Spinnrute mitnehmen und alles an Ködern für Barsch, Hecht und Zander sowie Forellen. Gibt es besondere Tips? Hat da vielleicht schon mal jemand gefischt? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar  frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Homsvannet / Midvannet*

Schade, daß es keine Rückmeldung gibt. Der Termin rückt immer näher.


----------

